# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 48)



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2020)

*Have you made or do you plan to make a clock?
If so show us what you made. And could you share with us where you got the plans or clock parts?*

This week's QotW brought to you by the maker of fine sawdust, @woodtickgreg 






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer
I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 22, 2020)

Made several many years ago but never took pictures. Would pick up both old wind up and pluck in models at yard sales that were beat but worked. Made them a new case or repair the old and re-gift.

Also did a few kit clocks, from a magazine that was called "Clock Kits". Used yellow pine and torched the wood for character, to create the strong tiger like appearance. Something like the link below.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2020)

I have made a clock, actually 3, gave one to each of my sisters. I have shown this here before. I need to make another one as mine got damaged beyond repair. It was a fun scroll saw project.
Mostly soft maple with a hard maple ring around the clock itself for contrast.



I made this in 2009.



A 2 liter for scale.



I really want to build a tall case clock someday, it's on the bucket list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 22, 2020)

Made this a few years ago for an Army friend. Unit crests for 12 Cavalry Regiments. Got the clock works and hands online someplace, don't recall where.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## David Hill (Nov 22, 2020)

Made yet? Nope
Plans—yep— going to make one themed with fishing lures (my other hobby). Most likely will have lures in the # positions or something like that.
Bought mechanisms a long time ago.
Also have parts for an inside weather “station”, just deciding on the format.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ray D (Nov 22, 2020)

Made a cypress slab clock for my parents in high school wood shop. My niece ended up with after they both passed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## trc65 (Nov 22, 2020)

Here's a really bad picture of one I made about 7 years ago. Base is walnut and the cherry that holds the inserts is offset and pivots. Inserts were from klockit. https://www.klockit.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Here's a really bad picture


What picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 22, 2020)

The picture was that bad the site rejected it!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 22, 2020)

Sister and BIL ran a clock restoration bus for a bunch of years and he is still rebuilding them. That has sort of made me step away from doing one myself.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2020)

I can see it...looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

Haven’t made one yet,would like to at some point,I’ve got some wood that would make a nice clock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 24, 2020)

I've been wanting to make one of these, but the wife says we don't have any room for it...
Sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2020)

Made this from a walnut burl slab I got from a member here a few years ago. made the face too, a piece of aluminum stock I cut out and brushed on the lathe, then hammered a bit, about 10" diameter. It has a quartz movement, probably from Rocklers, had to special order the big hands though. Hung on my wall for a while, then a couple we know decided they had to have it so I sold it to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

